# The Edge of Revolt



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My announcement of the day: The Edge of Revolt is available for preorder! 
The third volume of the trilogy The David Chronicles will be released on December 19, 2014, just in time for the holidays. I am designing the cover as we speak, but for now, you can already see the title page--

To read more click here:
*My announcement of the say: The Edge of Revolt is here
*
To read about the cover reveal:
*Cover reveal for The Edge of Revolt*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

CK Webb is an author of thriller books, a book reviewer, and the host of WebbWeaver Books, Where our favorite authors read their books for you and clothing is 100% optional!. What a joy it is to come on her radio show, to talk about my trilogy, The David Chronicles, and the new third volume, The Edge of Revolt! Take a listen here:

Where favorite authors read their books for you and clothing is 100% optional


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am so glad for this review, written by Dolores Ayotte, author of A Woman's Voice (and other self-help books) who is a great inspirational writer and one of the best reviewers on Amazon. This is what she said about The Edge of Revolt:

★★★★★ *The Final Outcome...*, December 14, 2014
By Dolores Ayotte (Winnipeg, Manitoba) - See all my reviews
Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: The Edge of Revolt (The David Chronicles Book 3) (Kindle Edition)
The Edge of Revolt (The David Chronicles Book 3) by Author Uvi Poznansky

I have experienced the rare opportunity to get to really know a Bible character, warts and all. It would seem that King David had his fair share of them if one were to embrace this author's microscopic view of a powerful man's life in ancient times. In the author's own words..."It's amazing to be in the skin of the character from childhood to old age." My sentiments exactly...a great read indeed! I am an author myself and with each novel I read by Ms. Poznansky, she continues to inspire me to be a better one.

The Prologue sets the pace for the elderly and frail King David. Strongly advised by Bathsheba to choose an heir to the throne before the possibility of unnecessary rivalry results between his eldest living son Adoniah by Haggith, and his youngest son Solomon by Bathsheba, is a decision King David is slow to make. After all...he is still King as he proclaims to Bathsheba when she confronts him yet again.

The poignant presentation in the chronicles of King David as depicted by Author Uvi Poznansky and the endless possibilities of how he conducts the last years of his life, stand out in a very profound way. This talented author has both the skill and the courage to dig deeper into King David's psyche and portray his supposed indecisive character in a mesmerizing way. In doing so, Ms. Poznansky adeptly manages to give him a present day voice combined with a very human, and oftentimes, fragile persona. He seems to be a man with many weaknesses and numerous lustful cravings. This is clearly demonstrated by his several wives and his need for young concubines to frequent his bed and satisfy his sexual cravings. This, now much older King, does not compare to the young, down-to-earth, brave commoner that slayed Goliath. Uncomfortable with the knowledge that his eldest son Amnon follows in his path when it comes to his lustful nature, King David closes his mind to the rumors he hears. Now, emotionally torn by the rape of his daughter... virginal fourteen year old Tamar, defiled by half-brother Amnon, King David lacks the strength and wisdom to effectively deal with this heinous crime. Absalom, Tamar's full brother and Amnon's half-brother, is at his wits end and loses all respect for his father. After much deliberation, frustrating indecision and endless waiting, Absalom decides to take matters into his own hands...

"The Edge of Revolt" is the third and final installment in the Chronicle of David Series. As previously stated, I have read and reviewed the other two but Book 3 is my favorite thus far. It is penned by the same gifted author....well-written in Author Uvi Poznansky's unique and captivating style. However, it offers closure to the life and eventual death of King David. He has led a ponderous life, a gifted psalmist...filling up scroll after scroll, yet persecuted by the realization of his own humanity and need for redemption. Haunted by his love for Bathsheba, the taking of her when she was married to Uriah, and his subsequent act of perpetuating Uriah's murder on the battlefield clearly demonstrates one of the many reasons for the spiritual and emotional turmoil in King David's life. Will he ever find the peace of mind he so deeply desires before his death...?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Tales around a fire. That's how it started... the oral tradition, the first way knowledge was stored and transmitted.
Thousands of years later, we've rediscovered the power and presence of the human voice in the telling of new tales. Digital technology has made the recording and delivery of high-quality audio narration both convenient and affordable. Now storytellers everywhere are lifting their words from the page (or pixel) and breathing new life into their tales through audio fiction podcasts and audiobooks.
Translating a written tale into an audio presentation has unique rewards and challenges... and that's the terrain we set out explore on this Roundtable Dialogue episode.
Facilitated by Dave Robinson, here is an inspiring conversation between Tom Barczak, Walter Rhein, Janet and Chris Morris and yours truly. This is a panel of astonishing artists and storytellers who have expressed their tales beautifully in both formats. Together, we set out to examine this old/new art form, sharing observations and insights to better understand the new oral tradition.

Click and take a listen: Audiobooks, the new Oral tradition.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh what a great review of my novel The Edge of Revolt!

★★★★★ King David, brilliantly evoked, December 18, 2014
By Convoke "lokhos" (USA)
Verified Purchase

"The Edge of Revolt (The David Chronicles Book Three)" is volume III of the The David Chronicles trilogy, told by the king himself. David is candid and direct and uses modern language that at times is startlingly direct. Immediately, David launches you into a story happening here and now. Since each volume of this brilliant trilogy can be read as a standalone novel, "The Edge of Revolt" is a fine place to begin this biographical fantasy that shows you the world through David's eyes from youth to old age.

In this volume, David struggles to balance the demands of family and and justice. You're with him through biblical events retold with a modern passion, you're there when Amnon rapes his daughter, Tamar; when Absalom lures Amnon to his death. You are inside the king's mind when he allows these comes to go unpunished,.

Even more fascinating than the biblical world Uvi draws are the changes undergone by David as he matures.

When David loses his throne and flees his own son, Abasalom, you feel the king's pain.

Let me make no bones about it: I adore this series -- not only the quality of the writing, but also the writer's ability to transport us into another mind, another time, another ethos that changes and solidifies as David matures. Read this book. Read this series. be waned that the tales have graphic language and painful moments. These are biblical tales, after all, told by a master interpreter who can make her characters breathe and love and hate and win and lose as they've never done before.

If you read nothing else this year, read The David Chronicles. Begin with The Edge of Revolt.

Get ★★★★★ The Edge of Revolt 
http://BookShow.me/B00Q5WVKA6


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

At my age I should expect nothing but respect. But when my own son walks away from me, my resolve immediately falters. To spite me, he smiles flirtatiously at Abishag, my lovely new concubine, till she tightens her robe around her waist and turns her head away, hiding her blush from him, and perhaps from me, too--

To read more click here:
Finding myself now in his place is a humbling surprise. I know I deserve it


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

And the one image that keeps coming back to me is our reflection in the glass, where our faces melded into one. My eye, her eye, and around us, the outline of a new, fluid identity. A portrait of our love, rippling there, across the surface of the wine--

To read more click here:
A portrait of our love, rippling there, across the surface of the wine


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Author of War Songs, Grady Harp describes himself as being ever on the alert for the new and promising geniuses of tomorrow. He is an artist representative, gallery owner, writer of essays and articles on figurative and all Representational art for museum catalogues and for traveling exhibitions, and an Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer. I am honored that he has posted this five-star review for my novel, The Edge of Revolt:

★★★★★ `Oh, Absolom....', February 2, 2015
By Grady Harp (Los Angeles, CA United States)
(HALL OF FAME REVIEWER) (VINE VOICE) (TOP 100 REVIEWER)

Uvi Poznansky wears a coat of many colors. Originally from Israel where she studied Architecture and Town Planning then moving to the US where she studied Computer Science and became an expert in Software Engineering, Poznansky managed to combine the design elements of two studies into unique formats. And she has accomplished the same with the other side of her brain - making visual her ideas (she is an accomplished painter, drawer, and sculptor who has enjoyed exhibitions both in Israel and in California, her present base) and making words in poetry and in short stories and children's books. THE EDGE OF REVOLT is her third installment of THE DAVID CHRONICLES novel and is adorned on the cover with an image of her own painting!

But the miracle of Uvi Poznansky's writing is her uncanny ability to return to old stories and make them brilliantly fresh. This retelling of the Biblical David unveils a character far more profound and fragile than the slayer of Goliath. His personality radiates from every page as he progresses to old age and Poznansky's gift for poetry renders a magical hue to every aspect of this story. At times startling, as times awe-inspiring, and at all times fine reading, this is a welcome addition to the growing library of one our more important writers.

Get ★★★★★ THE EDGE OF REVOLT
★ Kindle http://BookShow.me/B00Q5WVKA6
★ Print http://BookShow.me/0984993282
★ Apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962261135
★ Nook http://tinyurl.com/edge-nook
★ Kobo http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-edge-of-revolt
★ Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/514563


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am thrilled to find a five-star review for my novel, The Edge of Revolt, written by top Amazon reviewer and author Sheila Deeth. In addition to her novel, Divide by Zero, she has written The Five Minute Bible Story Series, and other books. With a Masters in mathematics from Cambridge University, England, she is a a top reviewer for Amazon, Goodreads, Gather and other reading sites. This is what she says:

★★★★★ A wonderfully vivid portrait of a very real human being
BySheila Deeth "Sheila Deeth" VINE VOICE
Verified Purchase

Uvi Poznanski's The Edge of Revolt completes her chronicles of the Biblical King David, offering a clash of swords, cultures and dreams as the aging monarch faces his end. The story follows on where the previous volume left off, but can equally well be read alone. It depicts a very human king, writ large on the pages of scripture and history, and draws a convincing background to his battles and family. Trapped in that eternal triangle of loyalty, love and duty, he watches his children fall into wounded adulthood and can't protect or direct them. He's dragged into war, as surely as he has dragged women to his bed. Betraying, betrayed, scheming and schemed against, he's grown convincingly old, and he mourns what he's lost. But perhaps, in the end, he's also offered the chance to find what he needs amongst all the things he thought he wanted.

I love this series for its convincing depiction of real people in ancient times, for its unflinching honesty, and for its vividly real characters. This David is no cardboard cutout to be filled in with bright crayoned colors. This Bathsheba is no plaything. And women will stand on the stage of history, will have their voice, and will cry out for love and hate and hope.
Echoing with phrases from the psalms, singing with a lonely king's "hope for redemption... when prayers go unanswered," and filled with real characters who have "learn[ed] their lessons-not from ... psalms, but from ... deeds," this novel brings the Bible to life, takes readers deep into David's mind, and leaves us knowing the characters of the past, or even of the Bible, weren't so different from people today after all.

I love the series, and I love the novel; highly recommended.

Get ★★★★★ THE EDGE OF REVOLT
★ Kindle http://BookShow.me/B00Q5WVKA6
★ Print http://BookShow.me/0984993282
★ Apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962261135
★ Nook http://tinyurl.com/edge-nook
★ Kobo http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-edge-of-revolt
★ Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/514563


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Below, somewhere in the women's quarters, children are starting to awaken. I hear their voices: some cry, others call for their mothers. One of them, a young girl, runs out to the courtyard, then stops and turns her head back. 
I squint against the light, which allows me to recognize her: she is my grandchild, Absalom's child.
Now she waves at me. Her laughter is so pure, so melodic. It is full of silvery notes, which reminds me of my own daughter, Tamar, and the way she used to laugh, before silence overtook her. 
I want to go down to the child and put my arms around her to keep her safe, now and in the future-but I know that it is not in my power. Even so I murmur to her, across the distance, "Let you never surrender to silence, because if you do, it would leave you with the rusty, poisonous taste of shame." 
The child has opened the gate. Like me, she is watching the sunrise. I wonder what it means for her. Perhaps, hope.
One day my daughter, Tamar, will stop listening to the dictates of those who wished to hush her. She will no longer obey the words, 'Shut up,' which she must still be hearing in her mind, in the voice of Amnon, who raped her. Nor will she obey the words, "Be silent for now," in the voice of Absalom, who sought to protect her. 
The real shame-now I know-is to consent to silence. A day will come when she will transform her suffering into meaning, into words.

Get ★★★★★ THE EDGE OF REVOLT
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B00Q5WVKA6
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-edge
#iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962261135
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-edge-of-revolt
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/514563


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Strawn is the author of Isaac's Gun, Body of Work, and Breakfast at Blair's, Lame Bird's Legacy, and Black Wolf's Return. I am truly honored that having read the entire David Chronicles he posted this thoughtful review for the last volume, The Edge of Revolt:

★★★★★ A fitting end to David's story, March 23, 2015
By Dan Strawn
This review is from: The Edge of Revolt (The David Chronicles Book 3) (Kindle Edition)
In Book three of the David Chronicles, Uvi Poznansky continues to deliver first class character development with her first-person story telling. "The Edge of Revolt" follows King David into his old age. Uvi puts us there. We discover the cracks in the king's character, apparent to those in his court, yet denied by his regal vanity until at last the King sees the truth in the shattered lives of his progeny-his murderous and dishonorable sons, and Tamar, his ravished and dishonored daughter-all victims in David's eyes of his shortcomings.

As in the first two books in the trilogy, Uvi performs masterful story telling by mining between the lines of the biblical renditions. There she finds nuggets of what-if revelation about who this David of yore really was. Again, she puts us there, this time by sprinkling the narrative and dialogue with characterizations and idioms right out of the Twenty-First Century:

"Dad," she has Solomon ask David, "are you cold?"

And from her narraative-". . . I am a king, and a king I shall remain till my last breath.

"Out with the old, in with the new?"

Not to be outdone by the biblical poet, Uvi has her own ways of evoking emotion and eloquence:

"Back in the palace, where we used to walk on the softest of rugs, our soles have softened. Spoiled by luxury, so have our souls. To survive this winter in the wilderness, body and spirit must harden.

Can we do it? God knows."

Or

"... everyone knows that when Joav comes too close, as if to hug you or whisper a dirty joke in your ear, the next thing you know is a stab under the fifth rib."

Or

"To remind him of the words uttered by Abner, the general he stabbed to death years ago, I ask, 'should the sword devour forever?'"

How like David; how like Uvi in portraying him.

Enough. If you haven't read the first two books in the trilogy, put them by your nightstand. When you are finished with them, you won't be satisfied until you've turned the last page of "The Edge of Revolt."

Get ★★★★★ THE EDGE OF REVOLT
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B00Q5WVKA6
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-edge
#iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962261135 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-edge 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-edge


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Michelle Bellon is a young yet prolific author. Her books, Embracing Me, Embracing You and Rogue Alliance,are a thrill to read, as she writes as easily in one genre as another. It feels so rewarding to find her review of my novel, The Edge of Revolt:

★★★★★ A Fighter Till the End, May 11, 2015
Verified Purchase
"Whatever else I may have lost during the years of my decline, the instinct of a fighter is still in me, which I find amazing. I hope it will go on sustaining me to the end."

This quote from Uvi's 3rd installment of The David Chronicles sums up the entire read eloquently. As with the other novels, Poznansky delivers rich, vibrant characters who speak to the reader in real time. Such an approach to these biblical renditions bring tales of old to life in a way that gives them a vivid and authentic tone allowing the reader to feel and see every scene.

Uvi's poetic nature comes through the prose stronger than ever with this story as she pushes her character to his limits. David must navigate the tentative politics surrounding his leadership as drama unfolds around him. All the while, he faces the unrelenting mirror of his own mortality and the decisions he must make to stop a revolt and find his successor.

This is a beautifully told story. I recommend it highly.

Get ★★★★★ THE EDGE OF REVOLT
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B00Q5WVKA6
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-edge
#iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962261135 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-edge 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-edge


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I used to enjoy expressing myself, even in sadness. Yet now, the only cries that come bursting out of me are so violent, so forceful, that they are nearly devoid of language. 
"Oh my son Absalom! My son, my son Absalom!"
I thrust my crown across the floor till it clangs, clangs, clangs. And to that sound I collapse into the corner, and press my lips like a lover against the stone wall, letting its coldness seep into me.
"If only I had died instead of you! Oh Absalom, my son, my son!"

To read more and see beautiful art click here:
If only I had died instead of you


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Thomas Jerome Baker has written books in the following genres: romance, historical fiction, autobiographical, sports history/biography, and English Language Teaching. I am thrilled to find his review of my trilogy, The David Chronicles:

★★★★★ Extraordinary and fascinating, June 23, 2015
By Thomas Baker 
God called David "a man after his own heart". The first time we see David in the Bible is when the prophet Samuel comes to Jesse's house looking for the next king of Israel. King Saul had been rejected by God-though he still sat on the throne. God said in 1 Samuel 13 that He would remove the kingdom from Saul and give it to a "man after his own heart" (1 Samuel 13:13, 14). In chapter 16 Samuel went to Jesse's house looking to anoint the new king.

David was Jesse's son and the youngest of eight brothers. Samuel looked over the other brothers and knew that God had not chosen any of them. Samuel asked Jesse if there were any more sons to consider. In 1 Samuel 16:11 Samuel said that he would eagerly wait until David came from the pasture where he was tending the sheep. Samuel anointed David as king even though he was still a young man. We don't know how old David was when this took place, but it is commonly believed that he was just a boy between the ages of 8 and 12.

What author Uvi Poznansky does in "The David Chronicles" is give us a fresh perspective on the story of David. David's story is common to us all through our reading of the Bible. In the hands of Poznansky, it is an extraordinary, fascinating and ambitious literary endeavour. Making use of artistic license, this story is like nothing we have ever heard before: from the king himself, giving the unofficial version, "the one that could not be allowed to be told or written." This makes use of our ability to suspend disbelief, and enjoy the story for what it is, without reference to the reality we are familiar with. It's a fascinating and irresistible proposition, recognizing that all humans share the "urge to tell all." David, freed from the constraints of his biblical identity, indeed, tells all... ** I was given a complimentary copy of this book in exchange for a fair and unbiased review.

Get ★★★★★ THE DAVID CHRONICLES
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B00QYGF6WG
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-chrn
#iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962261257
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-chrn 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-chrn


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Michelle Bellon is a young yet prolific author, whose books, Embracing Me, Embracing You, Rogue Alliance, and her latest, The Fire Within, are thrilling to read. One of her questions was, "Describe your writing style," To which I replied, "I would describe my writing style as layered, much like Lasagna, with each layer having a different flavor and a different texture that complements the entire dish. How do I achieve this? The process, for me, is very similar to the way I sculpt: I shape the clay, then go around the unfinished piece and view it from an unexpected direction, in various lights, sometimes in the morning, sometimes at night, so as to achieve an effect that works well for me. Similarly when I write--"

Please check out our chat:
One of my favorite authors


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Born in Potsdam, Germany, Gisela Sedlmayer has a love for the written word. Having moved to New Zealand and then to Austria, and having fought her cancer with the best weapon--creativity--she is the author of the Talon series, bringing the story and the characters to life over the course of several years. I am thrilled to find her review of my trilogy, The David Chronicles:

★★★★★ A very different look at King David, a powerful read, June 21, 2015

Uvi Potznansky really did a marvellous work with the David Chronicle. She describes King David's affairs as if the was standing beside him, felt his fears, his feelings, his anxiousness, his mistakes, his love affairs with his beloved Bathsheba, his failures and his sorrows. Also his strife to become King. All in all a very different look at King David.

Book 1 "Rise to power"
David was facing lots of dangers, like killing the Philistine Goliath, or even running away from Kind Soul, as he wants him dead. David could have killed him any time, but he, David refused to do so. Soul was anointed by God. And when Soul died in battle with the Philistines, David was devastated.

I thought that was very good, as David said to his servant: "The purpose of all this was for me to realize my future and the future of my House. The House of David in the years and generation to come."

Whether you are religious or not, you will enjoy this story about David, told in such a way, as if it just happen now, just another story. But is it?

David, from a shepherds boy to a musician to sooth king Soul's soul, until he himself becomes king.

Book 2, "A peek at Bathsheba"
I really wonder how Uvi can put herself, discernment, into the shoes of King David and write such amazing books about him. All the things he is thinking and not doing or doing as King or should do. Like should he take his beloved Bathsheba or not. He really was thinking hard about taking her. He knew it was wrong, but he couldn't help himself.

Something that really spoke to me: David Said in the eyes of Uvi: "That which has been is what will be."

And: "This has been an adventurous journey, and a long one. In my exhaustion I can barely move my lips, heal, a time to tear down and a time to build. How fortunate it is for me to find myself back here. I am a father. I am the keeper of my people. What a moment this is, the perfect moment to usher in a new era."

Book 3, "The edge of the revolt"
The story of Amnon, as he assaulted Absalom's sister, Tamar. Then Absalom kills his brother Amnon for revenge, because King David, his father wouldn't do anything about it, wouldn't punish him. How could King David kill his own son? King David just couldn't bring himself to do it, to kill his own son.

Then Absalom rises to power, despising David, his father, punishing him with. Until the last battle when Absalom...

Well, I won't spoil anymore about the amazing story, Uvi Poznansky unfolds here. You have to read that incredible story about King David and Absalom.

Reading The Chronicle of King David let me think again, when I am reading it in my bible, remembering all what Uvi wrote here. She is an excellent writer and narrator.
Perfectly narrated and a very good read for everyone.
Loved all three books.

An outstanding description of the biblical event about King David's rain. Well done Uvi Poznansky

Even thought I walk through the darkest valley, I will fear no evil, for you are with me. Your rod and your staff they comfort me.

Get ★★★★★ THE DAVID CHRONICLES
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B00QYGF6WG
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-chrn
#iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962261257
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-chrn 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-chrn


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Her face still rosy with a sense of embarrassment, Abishag wipes the little smile from her lips and curtseys before me. She is obedient, perhaps even fearful of me. Plumping herself on my blankets, she goes back to holding the inkwell for me. 
I dip the tip of my feather in it, glancing at the veins marbling my thinning, nearly transparent skin. Is this my hand? Why is it trembling so? It seems to be my father's, and so does my voice, when I utter the words as I scribble them, "When I kept silent, my bones wasted away, through my groaning all day long. For day and night, your hand was heavy on me. My strength was sapped, as in the heat of summer."

To read more click here:
My strength was sapped, as in the heat of summer


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Yes," say I. "I've reigned forty years over Israel: seven years in Hebron and thirty-three in Jerusalem. It's time for you to sit on my throne. Let your rule be firmly established."
Cutting in, "I have a feeling," he says.
"What kind of a feeling?"
"You're going to give me a lot of advice, aren't you?"

To read more, and see beautiful art, click here:
Long live the king!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is a delightful conversation between authors, led by a writer who is a former English teacher and photo journalist Dellani Oakes, who invited Karen Vaughan, Alistair Cross, and me to come on her radio show, Red River Radio, Come in, join the conversation about the minds of writer and other little quirks about the craft. Check it out:

Join me for a conversation at Red River Radio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Barbara Ehrentreu says, "Nothing in my life ever goes smoothly. My focus is on young adult and children's authors, but occasionally I will bring you an adult author. It is my pleasure to introduce new books and authors to my readers. Writing is my life!" I'm thrilled that she invited me for to talk about my trilogy, The David Chronicles, and about what inspired it. Here is the beginning of my answer:

"The entire trilogy is greatly inspired by painting and sculpture throughout the history of art, depicting the story David, who is an exceptional historical figure with great gifts, facing great temptations in love and war. You can easily read each one of the three volumes as a standalone novel, yet the themes of power and love run through the entire trilogy, allowing you to witness the drastic change in the main character from youth to old age. I find this transformation fascinating and hope you will too."

To read more, click here:
Check out my interview at Barbara's Meandering


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Get my book, and this I pledge
I'll take you with me to the edge
You'll be my hero, you'll be the king
Who lives to see one more spring

*★ Love reading? Get this book now ★ *
On $0.99 sale 10/03/2015-10/04/2015 only!
The Edge of Revolt



*Book Description:*

Struggling to find the right balance between loving his sons and upholding justice, David is silent when Amnon rapes his daughter, Tamar, and when Absalom lures Amnon to his death. These crimes go unpunished, because a mysterious change has come upon the king, which his court scribes note even before he does. In the past he had to explain his actions, such as the affair with Bathsheba, to them. Now, they want to understand the opposite thing: his lack of action.

In families other than his, such matters may be a mere matter of gossip. Yet when assault, incest, and murder occur in the king's family, they affect matters of the state. David is toppled from his throne and must escape from the son he adores, Absalom.

Even as he finds a way to quell the revolt and come back to the City of David, the road ahead seems unclear. How will he find the right successor amongst his remaining sons, the one who will connect to him and continue his legacy?

This is volume III of the trilogy The David Chronicles, told candidly by the king himself. David uses modern language, indicating that this is no fairytale. Rather, it is a story that is happening here and now.

#kindle http://BookShow.me/B00Q5WVKA6
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-edge
#iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962261135 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-edge 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-edge


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am thrilled to be visiting Effrosyni Moschoudi, a talented author with a passion for books and movies, who lives in Athens. Please check out my interview:

Interview with the multi-talented Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

At my age I should expect nothing but respect. But when my own son walks away from me, my resolve immediately falters. To spite me, he smiles flirtatiously at Abishag, my lovely new concubine, till she tightens her robe around her waist and turns her head away, hiding her blush from him, and perhaps from me, too. Then with a youthful vigor, Adoniah bangs the heavy iron door deliberately behind him, which makes Goliath's sword clang against the wall, right here over my head--

To read more click here:
Finding myself now in his place is a humbling surprise. I know I deserve it


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Seeing how exhausted I am Abishag takes the feather, ever so gently, from my fingers, careful not to touch the tip, and withdraws from me. Washing the ink off at the other end of the chamber, she bends over the windowsill, glancing at the lush trees swaying down there, in the royal gardens. Without words, she hums a little tune under her breath, and her voice is so sad, so melodious, that it tells me how desperately she misses her faraway village, from where she was taken to the palace--

To read more click here:
Unlike me, he has never fought for what he has


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Just this morning I woke up to a surprise: Bathsheba slipped into my bed, wearing a soft, silky robe that glided, ever so smoothly, off her shoulders. I knew she was in a playful mood-if you know what I mean-because of her sudden cravings. 
"Strengthen me with raisins," she murmured in my ear. "Refresh me with apples, for I am faint with love."

To read more click here:
Strengthen me with raisins


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I adore my son, which lures me into seeing myself-my own image, only more invincible-in him. So what if he is rebellious? I must have been the same way at his age. Back then, did I not leave my father, exchanging the safety of his home for something unknown, for adventure? Did I not defy his charge for me to remain there, in Hebron, and support him in his time of need?

To read more, click here:
Enjoy Father's Day together: read The Edge of Revolt


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

A select group of twelve bestselling, award-winning, USA Today authors has joined forces with me, to bring you twelve heart-warming stories of romance In one boxed set. Celebrate the release of this amazing collection with us. Take the chance to win prizes and be the first to read LOVE IN TIMES OF WAR.

Celebrate Love


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

She is wincing in pain, as do the others. Back in the palace, where we used to walk on the softest of rugs, our soles have softened. Spoiled by luxury, so have our souls. To survive this winter in the wilderness, body and spirit must harden--

To read more, click here:
To survive this winter in the wilderness, body and spirit must harden


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

No one but me knows how these doubts gnaw at me. I carry on with matters of the state, and to all appearances I am a happy man. I attend plays, sheep shearing feasts, sword fights, hunting trips. I laugh at official parties. I make love to my wives. I send gifts to my daughter, Tamar, who keeps returning them back to me--

To read more, click here:
I send gifts to my daughter, Tamar, who keeps returning them to me


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

At no other season are our senses so acute as in spring. What better time to enjoy this new collection: series of six art books, available in a way that Grady Harp, the Hall of Fame Reviewer, calls A Portable Museum. It contains a collection of art throughout the ages, around the story of David from youth to old age--

To read more, click here:
Awaken to the beauty of art

[urlf=https://uviart.blogspot.com/2017/02/awaken-to-beauty-of-art.html]







[/url]


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

In her blog, Book Reader's Heaven, Glenda A. Bixler blogs about Books, Reviews, Authors, Publicity, Tips, short stories, essays...a little poetry, a cat story or two, thoughts on music, movies and products selections. I am thrilled to find her review of my art book, Inspired by Art: Fighting Goliath:

★★★★★ A Wonderful Study and Contemplation of the Story, David and Goliath!
Format: Kindle Edition|Verified Purchase
Uvi Poznansky is not a new author to me, but she is one I would like to have had time to enjoy more of her books than I've had the opportunity. This book is quite different and is intended to support the story of David...and Goliath. It appears to be a complete, or, if not, an extensive collection of art through the ages as created by those who were inspired by the Biblical story of a young hero, David, who chose to fight the giant Goliath and, with God's promise, killed him. This is a continuation of the novels by Poznansky, The David Chronicles.

What a wonderful way to complement this trilogy! If you are familiar with the story, moving through a "gallery" of different versions of the same story creates an extraordinary event for the individual who chooses this fantastic book... Needless to say that you will see the works of all the great artists from the past... I appreciated the choice to include "detail" shots to emphasize different parts of the original work. For instance, in a Bernini sculpture, the author chose to hone in on the arm and the slingshot, while in reality you would have to move around the statue to see the detail of that small part of the whole... Only a talented writer and artist could have created this, it seems... emphasizing the story itself, as an important part of what was important to highlight on the complementary art work... I was impress.

I, for instance, became intrigued by the different perspectives of the story that were included in the finished works. Take, for instance, Goliath. Some artists portrayed him as a true giant, looking over the countryside, while others showed him as a man, perhaps, taller than any of his fellow soldiers, but, still not a giant... What was the message that each of the artists chose in deciding what Goliath must have looked like?

Even more importantly, David! Some portrayed him as a mere child, while others showed someone nearly a man. Was it to emphasize that David was the embodiment of God's strength inside of the boy-man? Did each artist portray David at an age and size that seemed most believable to he, himself? Bernini's portrayal of David as he got ready to throw his sling, is of a young strong man... While Rembrandt chose to emphasize the giant over the young boy. For me, I found Rembrandt's work more credible, simply because of the story as I learned it as a child...

But no matter what, readers will discover a unique display of creativity as you might never see anywhere else--the ability to compare the same characters of one of the great historical stories of all time, and witness how each artist chose to share the story in picture form! I found it not only a learning experience, but one that is memorable and exciting to revisit and ponder.

Hopefully, art students will find this collection among all the books out there. For me, I'd recommend it as a must-read to them... Also Religion scholars would also find it a valuable, compiled collection that in easy format provides a wealth of comparative analysis of the artists' works as well as the perspective of the historical tale that most impressed each artist. I certainly appreciated this opportunity and highly recommend it for your consideration...

Bravo!

GABixlerReviews

Get ★★★★★ Inspired by Art: Fighting Goliath:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B01MSBNSE4 
#Nook http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/inspired-by-art-uvi-poznansky/1125579794?ean=2940154172636 
#Apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/inspired-by-art-fighting-goliath/id1200495519?mt=11 
#Kobo https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/inspired-by-art-fighting-goliath 
#Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/700441


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My empire stretches out all the way west to the sea, and all the way east to the wreckage, where the city of Rabbah used to stand before my conquest. That place, where the earth was drenched with blood, is now marked with an unusually vibrant burst of blossoms. 
It is spring.

To read more, click here:
Opening their petals as if to let out a red-blood flame


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

TWISTED WEBB RADIO Presents... Well, me! I'm honored to be invited for a chat with author Cassidy Webb, who was was born and raised in Mississippi, and dreamed of writing like the greats; Emily Bronte, Edgar Allen Poe and Stephen King. We talked about my series, The David Chronicles, and I presented the three novels in it, as well as invited her to listen to voice snippets from the audiobook editions. Want to hear? Come join us:

Twisted Webb Radio presents author/artist Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

In the last few weeks I have been collaborating with my gifted narrator, Bob Sterry, on the upcoming audiobook edition of my historical fiction novel, The Edge of Revolt. By collaborating I mean, he's breathing life into it, while I'm doing the easy part: listening. By now Bob is on a roll, so the work is drawing to its end faster than I expected. Before the curtain falls, before I'm left alone in the darkened theatre, I asked him to share his thoughts about this project and about his craft, so I can share them with you--

To read more, click here:
Once in royal David's garden


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

&#127932; Doing the happy dance &#127932; The audiobook edition of my historical fiction novel, The Edge of Revolt, has just come out! Narrated by the one and only Bob Sterry, it tells the story of David. He loves his sons The last thing he expects is that they will topple him from the throne. Who among them will remain by his side? Who will be not only loyal, but also eager to continue his legacy?

The ebook edition is only $0.99 for a limited time, in honor of the audiobook release!

To read more and listen to the 5-minute voice clip, click here:
Doing the happy dance! My audiobook is out


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"If you have doubts," she says tersely, "keep them to yourself."
To which I say, "What I have is hopes-"
"Doubts, hopes, what's the difference? I deal with what's certain, such as death." To prove her point she raises her hand, which is covered with ropy veins, and with a strange sort of glee she slaps Gad the Seer across his cheek, full force. "See?" she croaks. "He can't even bat an eye! Ah, dead as a doornail!"

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Bob Sterry, click here:
You don't want to wake the dead, do you?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Just this morning I woke up to a surprise: Bathsheba slipped into my bed, wearing a soft, silky robe that glided, ever so smoothly, off her shoulders. I knew she was in a playful mood-if you know what I mean-because of her sudden cravings. 
"Strengthen me with raisins," she murmured in my ear. "Refresh me with apples, for I am faint with love--"

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Bob Sterry, click here: 
I knew she was in a playful mood


----------

